# Can someone please help me? I need advice



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I have 2 male guinea pigs who are littermates. We got them together, and they had always lived together too. Then one day we went on holiday for 2 weeks and my grandma came over every day to feed them, put new bedding down, and put them in the run for a while. When we came back, one of guinea pigs eyes had clouded over, and the other had bite marks on him. We took them both to the vets, the one with a clouded eye had a jab, and eye drops, whilst the other had cream on the bites. 
We tried putting them in a neutral environment, yet still the same, they fought. We threw a tea towel over them to stop the fight and took them out. My dad build separate hutches, in built to our shed. They can see each other but cannot reach each other now ( which is a few years later).
They are fine like this, I just can't help thinking of all the space they would have if we could combine the hutches. Is there anything I can do? 
Thanks


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't offer much advise but if you posted this in the 'Rodent' section you will probably get a better response as more people frequent that part


----------

